# So what did Santa bring you for Christmas?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Anyone get anything fun? Since I buy most of my own toys, I got mostly clothes.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

With our first child on its way, the wife and I decided to skip giving presents to each other and focus on getting ready. I'll find out later today what my parents got us, but they specialize in wacky gifts that end up in the attic. :shrug:


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, Santa delivered a great present to me this Christmas, a new Philips DVDR-985 DVD Player/Recorder.

Actually, I did have to take Mrs. Santa to Best Buy, point out the player, confirm the price, study the extended warranty and wait for a 10% off B.B. coupon to come in the mail, but boy was it worth it.

Other than that, I was totally surprised by my children :lol:


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris Blount _
> *Anyone get anything fun? Since I buy most of my own toys, I got mostly clothes. *


I bought myself a new Minolta DImage 7i. Other than that everyone else gave me clothes!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

A digicon cable crimper! 

(Haven't seen the rest of the presents yet - they're still under the tree waiting for this afternoon.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Most notables-

Microsoft Encarta 2003 Reference Edition on DVD-ROM
Windtalkers on DVD
Tennessee Titans hat and shirt
New slippers
Craftsman pocket knife
4 cans of Endust condensed air
100 Pack of Memorex full size CD-Rs + 100 pack of slim jewlcases
$100 Gift card for WalMart (should equal 6 or 7 DVDs)
Plus some other stuff

But still to come, KoRn in concert on DVD and a 10 pack of pocket CD-Rs.


----------



## AkShark (Jul 12, 2002)

Band of Brothers DVD set! Very Cool
Craftsman propane torch
Butane pencil soldering gun
Cabo Wabo Tequila from Cabo San Lucas (hickup)
Whoppers
Almond Roca
Alpine CD changer for the truck!

Nice haul!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

My wife suprised me with a XM / Delphi Skifi Boombox. (and she really suprised me too)


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

I got money. I buy what I want when I see it all year long, so to try and find something that I want come x-mas is usually pointless cause I already have it. Made about $600.00, still more to come tho.


----------



## Jasonbp (Jun 17, 2002)

Shirts
Socks
Boxers
PS2 Memory Card
Lava Lamp
Tools
Cash

Plus a few other things.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I also usually buy what I want throughout the year, I get a few small gifts and occassionally a bigger gift like a vcr or something similar. I think some people go overboard on buying gifts when there are already too many bills to pay that cannot afford things as it is, and should make it more of a thoughtful unique gift from the heart with meaning instead of value.

I got a blue sweater/long sleeve t-shirt, have not seen the others yet.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

I got a bunch of shirts, LOTR Extended on DVD (with a ticket to see TT again next week) ST:TMP Directors Cut on DVD, Trivial Pursuit 20th Anniversary edition, Sean Hannity's book, a Stephen Ambrose book (Pegasus Bridge!), Left Behind the iLumina Edition, a Disney Pictorial Guide, and a Traxxas Rustler RC truck (VERY AWESOME) and the joy of seeing my son's face as he left his room to look down at the tree and go "WOW"



John


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

My wife and I did not get each other anything this year so we could take my 13 year old daughter to Walt Disney World.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris Freeland _
> *My wife and I did not get each other anything this year so we could take my 13 year old daughter to Walt Disney World.  *


Chris,
Don't kid yourself....
That's not just a Christmas present for your daughter.
That's a Christmas present for the whole family.
That's the best kind of present a family can give to each other.
Something that everyone will enjoy.
My wife and I started giving "mutual" presents many years ago.
And it is so much fun deceiding what we will do each year.
Next year a HDTV might be the 'ticket' for you.
Your wife and daughter might not know how to appreciate HD but they will love the big screen.
.....you will know!


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

Toshiba 57HDX82...let's see, anything else?
nah, that's it     

although, moving from a 32" direct view at 12', I now REALLY know what people are talking about when they mention the drastic PQ differences between DBS stations


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Most notably, a Linksys Wireless Network system, and 4 XBox games. 

And I got to spend about 3 hours on Christmas Eve putting my son's jeep together. "Allow 45 minutes"--yeah right!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Lots of the usual stuff.

Shirts (needed dress shirts for work), some gift certificates..

Oh... Yeah... A hotel room and two tickets to the spring NASCAR Busch and Winston Cup races in Darlington SC (for myself and my younger daughter!)


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Starfleet Command III - Romulans beware!!!

Got the HDTV last Christmas...


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Delphi SKYFi
Delphi BoomBox
Got the above a couple of days ago.

2003 Columbus Blue Jacket Calender
Columbus Blue Jacket T-Shirt
Columbus Blue Jacket Blanket
2 Tickets to a Blue Jacket game
note.....my wife is a Jacket fan as well

Cordless drill
clothes
movie tickets
gift certificates


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

An XBox w/ Project Gotham Racing, The Thing & Crazy Taxi 3
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City, Medal of Honor: Frontline & Wipeout Fusion for my PS2
A suede Carolina Panthers jacket
A complete set of Simpsons talking watches
Cash & gift cards


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

DVD player, a Dilbert book, a mattress warmer, and a Barnes and Noble gift certificate. Some others are still on the way (I think !).


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

"Band of Brothers" DVD box set from a friend in CA.
Best of Sports Illustrated 2001-2002 Book.
Sports Illustrated Presents New England Patriots 2001 Superbowl Champions Book.
Star Wars: Bounty Hunter for Nintendo GameCube.
Star Wars: The Clone Wars for Nintendo GameCube.
"24" Season One box set on DVD.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Looks like a got a couple of toys after all. Using some gift money and gift cards, I picked up a couple of PS2 games (Madden 2003 and ATV Fury 2) both being internet games which go nicely with the network adapter I purchased for my PS2 a couple of months back. 

P.S. - Best Buy had Madden 2003 advertised for $37.95 but my gift cards were for Wal-Mart. No problem. Wal-Mart price matching went without a hitch. I have to admit I like playing over the internet and find it more challenging. Having the human factor makes it much more unpredictable and sometimes easier to win. It's a good thing humans are fallible. 

P.S.S. - The network adapter for my PS2 works wonderfully with my Linksys router. Plugged it right in, configured a few settings and I was up and running over the cable modem.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

The big toy was a Sony Cybershot DSC-P71.
Now that I have the 3.2 MP camera I need a new Photo Printer. Most of my printing is done on a laser printer and our ink-jet is five or six years old, a 720 DPI printer. Fortunately, I also got some cash for Christmas and in the morning I am going to send in my order on a printer, and a 128 meg memory stick.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bogy _
> *The big toy was a Sony Cybershot DSC-P71.
> Now that I have the 3.2 MP camera I need a new Photo Printer. *


You know whats funny about that. When I bought my photo printer a couple of years ago I completely stopped using it for photos. Professional digital printing is so cheap now that it costs less than printing them yourself. You also end up with photos of better quality and that will last longer since they are printed on real photo paper.

I've been using http://www.shutterfly.com but my local Wal-Mart and Sam's club only charge 19 cents a print which is a great deal.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

A Denon 3803 (to replace my 4800 that was going flaky), glad Santa got the wife to approve!

Sam


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

A DVD/VCR combo for our bedroom
A new bike helmet
Minority Report DVD
A bunch of Olympic memorabilia (the Olympic surplus store is just down the street)
some new clothes and shoes
some restaurant gift certificates

My wife and I are also saving for another trip to WDW in Florida. 

All in all it was a great Christmas. We spent time with both my wife's and my families which is the best part of all.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris Blount _
> *You know whats funny about that. When I bought my photo printer a couple of years ago I completely stopped using it for photos. Professional digital printing is so cheap now that it costs less than printing them yourself. You also end up with photos of better quality and that will last longer since they are printed on real photo paper.
> 
> I've been using http://www.shutterfly.com but my local Wal-Mart and Sam's club only charge 19 cents a print which is a great deal. *


SSSHHHHH. Chris, I have my wife convinced we *need* the new printer to take advantage of the camera she got me. Besides, I couldn't pass up this deal. Amazon is selling me a Canon S820 for $79.99 after a $50 rebate. With the six cartridges it runs about 15 cents a print. The printer is especially for when I want prints right away, and am too lazy to go somewhere to have them processed.


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

one leather Manager's chair from Staples (from mom and dad)
one Hughes HDVR2 combination DirecTV/TIVO series 2 receiver (from wife)
one female English standard Black Labrador Retriever puppy named Sophia (from wife)
one Fossil watch (from wife)
one Dark Age of Camelot: Shrouded Isles expansion CD (from mother and father in law)
one Emerson DVD player (from brother)
Lots more stuff from friends and relatives...

Bill T.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Spiderman DVD and a NEW HOUSE...Moving the 1st.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

bills and extra poverty....
bah, humbug!!!!!


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

Did I mention a Toshiba 57HDX82??  

p.s. - after some run-in time I must say, PQ is much better than expected on E*


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Evan, after you get that thing IFS calibrated, images will POP!


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sampatterson _
> *A Denon 3803 (to replace my 4800 that was going flaky), glad Santa got the wife to approve!
> 
> Sam *


Excellent choice there Sam. If you haven't yet had the chance, you should demo the U-571 DVD (depth charge sequences) with this receiver paired with some great speakers and a solid subwoofer. Run Lola Run also is exceptionally well mastered and best played at loud volumes.


----------

